# Pikantus



## DarkFaerytale (29/3/07)

i bought a bottle of this from dan's last night and it has to be the highest rating beer i'v had, really blew my mind, i was wondering if anyone has a recipe for Pikantus or a good dunkelwizenbock as a search didn't yeild very much

cheers

-Phill


----------



## Voosher (29/3/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i bought a bottle of this from dan's last night and it has to be the highest rating beer i'v had, really blew my mind, i was wondering if anyone has a recipe for Pikantus or a good dunkelwizenbock as a search didn't yeild very much
> 
> cheers
> 
> -Phill



Now it's time to try the Schneider Aventinus.
Then see what recipe you want to go looking for.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/3/07)

Voosher said:


> Now it's time to try the Schneider Aventinus.
> Then see what recipe you want to go looking for.




woah, scored 99 at ratebeer.com, i'll see if i can get it online as the label does not look familiar so doubt it's at my local dan's. deffinatly looking forward to trying that one, looks tasty. thanks Voosh

http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/schneider-aventinus/2224/

-Phill


----------



## brendanos (29/3/07)

Then try the Eisbock! ^_^

If you ever get in towards the city Phill, I'm positive you can pick Aventinus up from Purvis Cellars (whitehorse road surrey hills), or a bit further away, Acland Cellars (st kilda), Grain and Grape (site sponsor, yarraville) and possibly the Cloudwine stores (http://www.cloudwine.com.au/).

Cheers.


----------



## GMK (29/3/07)

went looking for a recipe...

This is what i found...
Schneider Aventinus Clone

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.5 9.00 lbs. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
14.6 2.25 lbs. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
16.3 2.50 lbs. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
10.6 1.63 lbs. CaraMunich 40 France 1.034 40

Yeast
-----

WYeast 3638 Bavarian Wheat (or 3068 Weihenstephan)


----------



## GMK (29/3/07)

Found this recipe on BYO...
Aventinus Weizenbock 
by Mikoli Weaver 


(5 gallons, all-grain) 

Ingredients: 

7.25 lbs. wheat malt 
6 lbs. Munich two-row 
0.3 lb. chocolate malt 
1.25 oz. Hallertauer hops (3.7% alpha acid): 1 oz. for 90 min., 0.25 oz. at end of boil 
Wyeast 2206 (Bavarian lager) or 3333 (German wheat) 
2/3 cup corn sugar for priming 

Step by Step: 

Mash grains in 4.25 gal. water in a single infusion at 152 F for 60 min. Sparge with 170 F water to collect 5.5 gal. 
Total boil is 90 min. At start of boil, add 1 oz. Hallertauer hops. At end of boil add 0.25 oz. Hallertauer hops. Chill to 45 F and pitch yeast in a starter. 
Ferment at 45 F for three days. Raise to 50 F for three days. Raise to 55. Rack into secondary when gravity reaches less than 1.020. Cool to 40 F and ferment to 1.008 (about three more days). Age at 40 F until clear (seven to 
14 days). Bottle and prime. Condition in the bottle as long as desired (30 to 60 days). 
*Note: To employ a step mash, the real Aventius employs a rest at 128 F and is stepped up to 152 F with hot water.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (29/3/07)

Have a search for Aventinus - I have brewed The Jovial Monks award winning recipe(http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=656&st=15) and it is a cracker....The last batch was a modified recipe for the WA chrissy case and from memory I upped the melanoiden. 

The book Clone brews also has a recipe.

Make sure you bottle a few keepers coz I have enjoyed seeing how the flavours change over 6-9 months...I can't manage to keep my paws of the bottles for longer than that. 

Edit: Gave credit for the The JM's recipe to another brewer...yikes...


----------



## GMK (29/3/07)

If someone has the clone brews recipe - i would like to see it posted here.

Thanks


----------



## blackbock (29/3/07)

I agree that the Aventinus is definitely a tastier drop than Pikantus, although that's not bad either. 

I have always wondered what sort of yeast Schneider use with Aventinus, looking at these recipes it seems no-one else is too sure either...


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/4/07)

This is an excellent dunkler weizenbock - and it's been the subject of discussion on our club forum - I've been picking Kurtz's brain on this one and may have a solution. I originally received the following Aventinus clone recipe from Mark Nesdoly on the hbd.org forum:


> Hi Rowan,
> Way, way back (October 1997) I brewed one. I had a big assortment of small quantities of specialty grains left over and wanted to get rid of them. Because this beer was rather "big" it took a while for it to mellow. However, once it did, it was a dead ringer for Schneider Aventinus. Quite the feat, considering that I hadn't tasted Aventinus prior to brewing this. I actually had my first bottle about a month after I finished this keg. When I first tasted Aventinus, I couldn't believe how much it tasted like this batch, but I wasn't sure. I had my wife taste it and the first thing she said was "This tastes like the one you made." This was followed by me bouncing around the kitchen pumping my fist and yelling "YES! YES! YES! YES!" This is for a 5 gallon batch.
> 
> Grist:
> ...



...so that's a bit more complicated than I'd expected, but then again, Pikantus is no ordinary beer and I liked the notes on roasting grains since it's easier to find a virgin in Kambah than choc wheat in Canberra...!

I'm working on the Pikantus recipe in Promash right now.....and according to concensus in the club and other similar recipes in Clonebrews, it looks like 3068 is the go for the yeast. Clonebrews doesn't have Pikantus (dammit) but it does have Aventinus Wheat-Doppelbock, Edelweiss Dunkel Weissbier, Paulaner Hefe-Weizen, Ayinger Maibock, Celebrator Doppelbock and Unicer Super Bock, so it looks like I'm in for an exotic winter!!

P.S. Erdinger's website has the Pikantus OG at 16,9 P and alcohol at 7.3% v/v so you need to get around 79% attenuation...I'll do a basic wheat first with the 3068 and then repitch the pikantus wort onto it and let nature take it's toll on the sugars!

If it works as I hope it to, I'll post the recipe (after I put it in the comp)!! B)  :lol: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## blackbock (6/4/07)

Having read around a bit more it seems that 3068 is the one to aim for.

Your recipe looks complex, but if that's the price you must pay, then it's worth it!


----------



## neonmeate (6/4/07)

i made the aventinus clone out of the wheeler and protz book with WLP380, was very nice.

http://www.beertools.com/html/recipe.php?view=3959

make sure you do the ferulic rest and ferment cold, as the higher alc level will get you plenty of banana without having to warm it up in primary


----------

